# water parameters



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

i have 2 rbs in my 125 n i beleive they are now showng signs of beggining to breed they both have gotten a purple sparkle and a little darker, their fins are straight black though, but not as much as my rbs that have bred in the past. anyway i was wondering if water params effect the breeding process, namely hardness. my ph is around 6.8 which should be fine, kh is around 5-6 deg. and my gh is around 11-12 deg. which are a little higher, higher than my water was with my other pair. i added calc carbonate it buffer my kh, i was wondering if that may deter them.

again these are my only 2 rbs and are not a confirmed pair, but they are showing signs, slight darkening, being more active together. after i feed them they both kinda like dance, together. they were putting there bodys together and like shaking almost. also they were playing like dogs do, nipping at each other almost. this is all new behaviour. i raised the one since he was 2 weeks old and the other was my uncles, whos in jail which was introduced about a year ago.

any infomation on water parameters and breeding is appreciated


----------

